# Advice



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for a bit of advice. I've just texted positive for a natural pregnancy. As I have had Ivf in the past, got pregnant then miscarried I seen a consultant & he told me if I ever got pregnant naturally I was to ring him & be brought in for a scan & to start clexane injections. 

I'm a bit anxious, I can't get a hold of him as he is on leave until next week. I'm feeling sick, aching (.)(.) but very crampy. I did contact the local Epu & they can't do anything but offer me a scan on Monday 

Any advice would be appreciated

Jillyhen


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jilly 

I would attend your appointment on Monday and then I would contact the secretary again and ask when exactly he is returning and if your situation can be looked at by a member of his team. 

He may be on leave but his junior staff should still be available. 

Congratulations. 

Karen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying Karen

I contacted gcrm where he works also and they have confirmed that he is back on Monday. 

Will ring 1st thing Monday

Jillyhen


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaz

I attended the Epu yesterday morning I knew there wasn't much to see, however there is a small sac thankfully in the right place. The nurse took hcg bloods just to check that I'm pregnant came back at 683.1.

Should I arrange to see the midwife??

Jillyhen


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jilly 

Did they give you an idea of how many weeks you are? Have they arranged to see you again? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi kaz

I was back today, did another scan sac has got bigger from .24 to .32 blood levels are now 1086. Want to see me again for another scan on Friday

I will be 6 weeks on sat

Jillyhen x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ask their advice on Friday and maybe make contact next week. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaz

Had another scan nurse thought she could see the egg yolk & possible foetal pole. Brought the dr in she thinks it's still 2 early to see anything & it may be another failing pregnancy. I'm back a week on Monday

Jillyhen


----------

